# an amazing wonderful feral!



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

its been 10 days since I rescued this pretty feral (broken wingtip with catbite)...who laid and egg ....I took her to the vet, gave her antibiotics...shes doing well and filling out (vet said she was underweight) and I ADORE her!!! 'she'll attack my hand growling, to show me she's no scaredy pigeon. although she does it less and less... she lights up with curiosity at anything new.

she will walk on my hand, and shes so smart she's figured out that if she stays on it she gets to be lifted around and gets a ride. She's not afraid of me much, and is getting so tame...

she'll sit right on top of her cage, and look right at me with equal curiousity!

I hate the fact I have to give her up ...I know its better if she goes and lives with another pigeon, but she's blown me away, and i hope to be a pigeon fancier in future!!

jenn


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

You may just have to ask if you can pigeon-sit once in a while


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Who said you have to get rid of her she would probably be better off with you anyways, I would keep her and give her a good home  Pigeons are so amazingly smart and such good cuddlers. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a pretty bird. She looks like a very smart bird too.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She looks like a lady who knows what she wants!

I parted with my first rescue pigeon because I believed that she would be better off with other pigeons and would fulfill her "pigeon potential", but I have always regreted that decision.

Cynthia


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Jenn,

She is a beauty! It is nice to hear of the new found respect, and possibly a potential regular on this forum.

Good Luck!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

She is absolutely gorgeous. I wish you would reconsider about keeping her. If you get one that is so tame, she would be perfectly content staying with you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ADDING OUR TWO CENTS...

*KEEP...*



_*Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie*_


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree you should think twice about whether to send her off or let her stay


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sometimes, THEY will let you know.

If you have them by a window and they seem anxious, with pacing, to want to be "outside," then they are a good candidate to be released.

If they seem quite content staying indoors, then keep...

Shi


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I would keep her, but i am going overseas for the summer....otherwise I would consider it!! she sat on my arm today  

I cant release her to the wild , her wingtip bones were mangled, so even if she can fly a little in future she wont be able to steer well or avoid predators.

I have a friend with a very lonely single rescue, so I dont feel like its a hard decision, but if they don't get along I wil take her back  (secretly hoping they wont) and get a pidge sitter for the summer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

psychopomp said:


> I would keep her, but i am going overseas for the summer....otherwise I would consider it!! she sat on my arm today
> 
> I cant release her to the wild , her wingtip bones were mangled, so even if she can fly a little in future she wont be able to steer well or avoid predators.
> 
> *I have a friend with a very lonely single rescue, so I dont feel like its a hard decision, but if they don't get along I wil take her back  (secretly hoping they wont) and get a pidge sitter for the summer.*


Good decision! 
Just make sure you get a good trustworthy pigeon sitter. 
Let's hope you won't need to call Pigeon Nanny 911!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

YOUR pigeon is just lovely!  

I have a rescued pet feral hen and she's very special to me too!

Lindi


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

Beautiful bird.
I love the purple highlights in the crop.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to the wonderful world of pet pigeons! I'm so glad you have gotten a chance to really gey yo know her, I hope she will have a wonderful summer but can return to you to visit!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She is very pretty and sounds like quite a smart lady.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

My "pigeon sitter " asked if I wanted to take them both when I come back....!! I miss her already 

the one he already has is so traumatized, and terrified..i hope this confident girl can help.

Got to think about housing options , building a portable outdoor cage.....maybe one I can fold up, like the portable dog runs, but with a top. hmmmmmm!


----------

